# "Undercarriage damage" remedies?



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

I've picked up some chafing on the old undercarriage in a rather odd spot (behind the "exhaust port", very strange) which is rather tender; I've been applying a dollop of antiseptic cream a couple of times a day after washing but is there a more specific treatment to help heal the raw area? There's a tube of germaloids in the medical tin but I'm not sure if that's appropriate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PK99 (2 May 2018)

Neat TCP.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2018)

Sudo creme. I stick a bit on if it's a long ride on a hot day.

Prevention better than cure.


----------



## Cycleops (2 May 2018)

Antiseptic. Germaloids would be rather stingy!


----------



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Antiseptic. Germaloids would be rather stingy!



It's got anaesthetic in it so would probably work in times of EXTREME need...


----------



## Arjimlad (2 May 2018)

Another user of Sudocrem here. Slap it on overnight and you should wake up much more comfortable. Works very well on nappy rash too.

Miraculous stuff !


----------



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

User3094 said:


> Sudocream heals everything!



should have thought of that, treat it like nappy rash! I've got a tube of Timodine in the fridge from when my daughter was very young, cleared it up like magic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2018)

Udder cream, large tub from agri suppliers for a few quid


----------



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

User46386 said:


> Deep heat, but make sure you use a good amount.



Wash thouroughly with TCP & vinegar first though obviously...


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 May 2018)

read my sig line


----------



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Udder cream, large tub from agri suppliers for a few quid



Not sure whether my udder is being pulled here TBH...


----------



## GuyBoden (2 May 2018)

Yes, germoloids was the old trick, if you needed to race with a sore "undercarriage", but there must be an improved method by now, surely............


----------



## pjd57 (2 May 2018)

Aloe vera


----------



## vickster (2 May 2018)

nickAKA said:


> should have thought of that, treat it like nappy rash! I've got a tube of Timodine in the fridge from when my daughter was very young, cleared it up like magic.


Check the shelf life if you’ve had the stuff a while

Sudo best ime


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

PK99 said:


> Neat TCP.



I will raise you one, and apply tea tree oil. Neat.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

True story: in my teens I had a summer job in a cigarette factory. Early on I was assigned to the ‘Menthol’ department. I don’t know if you are aware, but the minty additives come about by soaking the silver foil in fag boxes in pure menthol alcohol. When the cigarettes are packed and sealed, the menthol permeates through the cigarettes and tobacco. Follow?

Anyway, I was in the room, where vats that looked like milk churns were mixed by hand. My supervisor was a bloodshot eyed old man who was very definitely out of his tree. The menthol was so pure ice formed on the outside of the vats. The health and safety advice was to wash your hands thoroughly before drinking tea, eating, smoking, going to the toilet etc. Wash! Wash! Wash!

Junior here, in his first day nerves state forgot. When I went to the gents, I unzipped and with unwashed hands, grabbed hold of my precious particulars and began my mid morning wee....UNTIL the essential oils and alcohol almost instantly started a small inferno right in my nether regions. I cannot tell you how much pain I was in. I whipped my trousers off and jumped up onto the wash basins in an attempt to quench the fire. The gents quickly filled with hysterical factory staff. The sight of a semi naked youth, mounting the sink was the best entertainment many had obviously come accross for decades.

I was a Darwin type hero for nearly a week.


----------



## nickAKA (2 May 2018)

vickster said:


> Check the shelf life if you’ve had the stuff a while
> 
> Sudo best ime



Aye it's been sat there for a while so probably only fit for the bin now, but blimey it was good stuff... prescription only which is a shame. I bet you could increase your ftp simply by rubbing it on your bottom.


----------



## DaveReading (2 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> True story: in my teens I had a summer job in a cigarette factory. Early on I was assigned to the ‘Menthol’ department. I don’t know if you are aware, but the minty additives come about by soaking the silver foil in fag boxes in pure menthol alcohol. When the cigarettes are packed and sealed, the menthol permeates through the cigarettes and tobacco. Follow?
> 
> Anyway, I was in the room, where vats that looked like milk churns were mixed by hand. My supervisor was a bloodshot eyed old man who was very definitely out of his tree. The menthol was so pure ice formed on the outside of the vats. The health and safety advice was to wash your hands thoroughly before drinking tea, eating, smoking, going to the toilet etc. Wash! Wash! Wash!
> 
> ...



Aircraft hydraulic fluid has a similar effect. DAMHIKT.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 May 2018)

+1 for Udderly Smooth, the moisturiser is great too


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Drapolene.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Not sure whether my udder is being pulled here TBH...


----------



## Leaway2 (2 May 2018)

Dettol and a wire brush?


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2018)

Another vote for this stuff. One of its strengths is that it's thick enough to stay where it's put and doesn't go wandering off somewhere else.


----------



## Trevrev (3 May 2018)

Being a sweaty person. I used to suffer around the groin area with rashes and just horrible stuff.
I cycle, run and do general gym stuff. I was suffering down below.
I do two things that have stopped my suffering. I'm completely shaved. And Sudocrem.
No more suffering.


----------



## Bazzer (3 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I will raise you one, and apply tea tree oil. Neat.


 
And I match your raise with red Tiger Balm 

On a serious note, as others have said Sudocreme. Also good for preventing sweat rash.


----------



## Alan O (3 May 2018)

Trevrev said:


> Being a sweaty person. I used to suffer around the groin area with rashes and just horrible stuff.
> I cycle, run and do general gym stuff. I was suffering down below.
> I do two things that have stopped my suffering. I'm completely shaved. And Sudocrem.
> No more suffering.


Doesn't the aftershave sting a bit?


----------



## Trevrev (3 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> Doesn't the aftershave sting a bit?



Hahaha........That would be plain stupid!


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2018)

Assos repair gel  http://www.wiggle.co.uk/assos-skin-...75uk&pgrid=17507340302&ptaid=pla-347993380010


----------



## Rowano (4 May 2018)

Another vote for sudocrem from me


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2018)

Bepanthen


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

Tiger Balm, extra spicy.


----------



## oldfatfool (4 May 2018)

Lavender oil. Make you pong nice as well.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> The sight of a semi naked youth, mounting the sink was the best entertainment many had obviously come accross for decades.
> 
> I was a Darwin type hero for nearly a week.


 I did similar with deep heat, and that was bad enough


----------

